
Show HN: DronaHQ – Non-Techies’ platform to build and manage enterprise mobile app - kinj28
http://www.dronahq.com
======
kinj28
Hi This is Kinjal from DronaHQ. We are in mobility since 7 years now. Evolving
from Mobile Learning to Engagement and now a full-fledged SaaS Mobility
Platform. We have been working with medium to large enterprises all the while;
and have observed that Business unit head have to cross many hurdles from
ideation- prototyping- user experience- enterprise security- IT approvals-
technical resources- testing- go live- scaling;to embrace mobility. DronaHQ is
an effort to make this process simpler and help businesses easily embrace
mobility for Sales, HR, LnD, Internal Communication, Customer Engagement,
Investor Relations and many more functions.

Keeping aside complex SDKs, MADP, MBAAS systems to build, integrate and manage
cross-platform enterprise apps for simpler functions thus reducing total cost
of ownership.

We want to simplify the tasks for managers who want to embrace mobility.

I would really welcome your feedback on experience on the platform, and any
thoughts and suggestions for us.

------
smurfpandey
Hey! I'm from the team of DronaHQ. We hope you find it useful. Any feedback is
appreciated. Thanks!

